# Hey all you collectors out there,



## Cheesy (May 12, 2010)

I was wondering how many tarantulas you have in your t room,
could you post a picture, showing all cages????


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 12, 2010)

From far left the right:













Dragons







Frog


----------



## seanbond (May 13, 2010)

nice setups!


----------



## ZergFront (May 13, 2010)

Mr. Awesome....umm...awesome collection. 

 What kind of frog?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 14, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Mr. Awesome....umm...awesome collection.
> 
> What kind of frog?


It's a White's tree frog and it belongs to my roommate. It's pretty much a lump of lard. It's a ferocious eater though. There's some pics of the little guy in my pic thread. I had a pacman frog that died from compaction that he got while at the petstore.


----------



## seanbond (May 16, 2010)

lets keep this thread going!


----------



## xhexdx (May 16, 2010)

Sure, I'll play.

Stuff isn't very neat right now, but you get the idea:



















And my room:


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 16, 2010)

Holy cripes Joe! Jeezum crow dude that's a ton of t's. I still don't think you have enough booze to support your t habit though. I can see very quickly where that would be a vicious cycle. 

-mr awesome


----------



## ametan (May 16, 2010)

I love the peek-a-boo lizard in the tub in xhexdx's 2nd pic. Too cute.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 16, 2010)

Wow, big time collection there Joe.  I bet that's fun to feed and water.


----------



## xhexdx (May 17, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Holy cripes Joe! Jeezum crow dude that's a ton of t's. I still don't think you have enough booze to support your t habit though. I can see very quickly where that would be a vicious cycle.
> 
> -mr awesome


Thanks.   All those booze bottles are empty.  The full ones are in the fridge/freezer in the garage. 



ametan said:


> I love the peek-a-boo lizard in the tub in xhexdx's 2nd pic. Too cute.


I'm playing around with some small-scale leopard gecko breeding.  Those two already gave me two eggs, incubating in the white deli cup in the picture of the wooden china cabinet, middle shelf.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow, big time collection there Joe.  I bet that's fun to feed and water.


It's not too bad.  I enjoy the feeding and watering, so it's not really a burden, per-se.

I left out all the sacs I'm incubating. :}

--Joe


----------



## Redneck (May 17, 2010)

Dang! I didnt know you had that many critters Joe.. How many you got?


----------



## xhexdx (May 17, 2010)

Not that many; they're listed in my profile, but I need to update it.

You should see Anastasia's collection.  Makes mine look small.


----------



## Redneck (May 18, 2010)

Well I might as well share mine.. Since I done started posting in here..

Its not to fancy right now.. I live with my folks at the moment so I only get a small nook in the house for my critters..

Soon as I get my own place they will have their own room..

To start..

Shelf #1

















Shelf #2







Shelf #3

















Shelf #4












So thats my critters.. Like I said.. Soon I will have my own place and I will be able to organize them better..


Joe - Your collection makes mine look small.. Without your profile being updated.. Mine is updated..


----------



## sharpfang (May 18, 2010)

*Thanx 4 sharing Pix Guys*

ALL look organized and clean, creative 2 :clap: - Jason


----------



## J.huff23 (May 18, 2010)

Not the fanciest set-up. But neat and clean none the less. Just look at all those extra enclosures and that extra room:drool::}

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPq4d7onPn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPq4d7onPn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 18, 2010)

Here's our collection, it's a little unorganized right now, I need to reorganize it one of these days.







Some of the shelves:































Cass


----------



## J.huff23 (May 18, 2010)

Looks pretty organized to me Cass! Nice setup.


----------



## ZergFront (May 18, 2010)

WOW! My collection looks tiny in comparison to even Redneck's.


----------



## XEightLegsX (May 18, 2010)

Heres ours , not very big , but we had to down size when we moved out of state.


----------



## presurcukr (May 24, 2010)

*Just a few shotz*

just a small part of my collection


----------



## syndicate (May 25, 2010)

My messy room hehe!Need to still arrange things lil better in here.Been trying to do a lil downsizing but not doing the best job D:
Excuse the crappy photos (taken with GF's point and shoot)


----------



## James Quinton (May 29, 2010)

Some amazing T rooms! I'll try and pics of mine soon, nice to see people using plastic tubs too rather then 'fancy' set ups! Dont get me wrong, i do like a really good set up but when u have a large collection its not really easy to give them all big enclousers.


----------

